

New Youtube interface screenshots - j_camarena
http://www.newgadgetnews.info/gadget-news/youtube-new-user-interface-roll-out-imminent/?utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitterfeed

======
zupeanut
I like the new layout. Looks pretty cool. Although, I could just be admiring
the fact that these screen-shots aren't riddled with advertisements. :P

